# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  نصب mongo

## hediyeh-71

سلام دوستان
من وقتی میخوام تو cmd دستور mongod.exe بزنم 
خطای  api-ms-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll  میده 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی ام کنید

----------

